# Canon EOS 90D review by Dpreview



## Chaitanya (Sep 30, 2019)

Canon EOS 90D Review


The Canon 90D is a DSLR that operates best when used as if it were a mirrorless camera. It offers live view autofocus that's competitive and easy to use, class-leading image quality, and video specs that'll appeal to the masses, all in a familiar, DSLR-shaped package.




m.dpreview.com


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 30, 2019)

This is probably the first time in history that a Canon DSLR menu layout has been called confusing.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 30, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> This is probably the first time in history that a Canon DSLR menu layout has been called confusing.


That was real surprising since its the same UI seen all their interchangeble lens cameras. Also not sure about their analysis of poor Af performance through viewfinder. I tried my 90D with 100mm L and 180mm L(rented) and didnt have any trouble getting AF to hit target. Though I absolutely hate how Canon has castrated dual SD slots and micro-B 2.0 USB interface for tethering.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 30, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> That was real surprising since its the same UI seen all their interchangeble lens cameras.



I believe it refers to the fact that the menus are fully modal now, with video-specific items only available in movie mode and Live View options in Live View mode. But it has already been the case with _some_ menu items; if anything, the new layout is more consistent. DPR also has a strange aversion to the Custom Functions menu—while I wouldn't mind if the AF settings were under a top-level menu like on the higher-end bodies, it really doesn't matter much given that My Menu is a thing.




> Though I absolutely hate how Canon has castrated dual SD slots



I really don't get this. No x0D body has ever had dual card slots, and indeed no Canon non-pro body besides the sole exception of the 7D2 has had them. No other camera manufacturers offer dual slots on enthusiast-level bodies, with the exception of the Nikon D7000 series before the D7500. They are _clearly_ a pro feature needed by those whose livelihood depends on getting images delivered. To basically anyone else they're just an extra cost with very little justification. It's not like real estate inside a camera is infinite.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 30, 2019)

It kicks the the butt of the other APS-Cs for IQ, and the dopes at dpr have set the 50mm f/1.4 (not the best of lenses) at f/5.6, which is above the DLA of f/5.2. They should have used an aperture of f/4 or wider to start seeing the full benefit of the higher resolution pixels - as I posted earlier this afternoon in my review, the f/4 400mm DO II pulls away from the f/5.6 of the 100-400mm II.



AlanF said:


> The 5DSR and 90D are both excellent and different. As long as you stick either to the centre point or the 9 points, the 5DSR is very good for BIF, and the bird is often in focus if it escapes from them and still in frame. So, I prefer the full frame for locating the bird and keeping it in frame. The 90D is at least as good with those sets of points. The 90D does outresolve the 5DSR but you definitely need the best lenses and wider apertures to take full advantage of the smaller pixels. My 100-400mm II is a really good copy and very sharp edge-to-edge but the 400mm DO II has now pulled in front of it, and the TCs are showing their limitations. The smaller file size of the 90D is a real plus, and in CRAW mode a further 40% smaller - so faster processing and less storage required. At the same size output in cms, the noise is the same. But, at a single pixel level at higher iso, the 90D is slightly noisier.
> We need two high resolution cameras for when we travel together. And even though I really like the 5DIV it is simply not as good as good for high resolution to get the best out of bird photography and so you need longer lenses. I would have been equally happy with a second 5DSR at current prices. What the 90D now does is to allow you to travel with just one telephoto for bird photography, in my opinion the 100-400mm II, and give you enough reach, equivalent in terms of both reach and IQ, of a 640mm lens on a 5DIV, without faffing around with extenders and be able to zoom out as well. You can do nearly as well with the 5DSR, but 1.4xTC does help more with that.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 30, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> I believe it refers to the fact that the menus are fully modal now, with video-specific items only available in movie mode and Live View options in Live View mode. But it has already been the case with _some_ menu items; if anything, the new layout is more consistent. DPR also has a strange aversion to the Custom Functions menu—while I wouldn't mind if the AF settings were under a top-level menu like on the higher-end bodies, it really doesn't matter much given that My Menu is a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a pro but still having card failure the cause of lost images(especially of rare flora and fauna) is really annoying and having a redundancy at storage level is added peace of mind. I still dont understand why so many people hate redundant storage and then whine like babies when data is lost. As far as real estate for adding 2nd SD slot is concerned just look at Sony FF milc bodies they are significantly smaller than Eos x0D while having space for multiple card slots. Even Fuji is offering dual SD slots on enthusiast level cameras for quite sometime now.


----------

